# Alaqua Creek/Bayou



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The catch'n at Alaqua was slim this afternoon. Water in good shape, the bayou was nice and clear, and the surface water temp was 64. 
Starting out we fished the upper creek for crappie and bass. Not a bite. Got caught in a down-pour and got drenched. 
Moved down near the mouth and picked up some short specks. The bite was slow so moved out to Piney Point. Found a spot in about 5 ft watrer where the specks were feeding and picked up a few in rapid order. Primary bait used was a white fluke and a chartruse with black/silver flecks by J. Canaday. 
No keepers were caught today. 
Headed to SmokeHouse and downriver tomorrow with a friend from Kansas. Last winter this time he and I loaded up on crappie. So far this is not the case this year.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Is the crappie bite slow due to the warmer weather ya think?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

From what all I have read there is no doubt in my mind that the warm water has impacted crappie fishing. They are just not schooled or bunched up. This time last year it was cold and the bite was excellent. It's been a struggle finding them in numbers this year.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yea I've been wondering if it will throw off the spawn this year for the bass and bream.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Have you ever caught crappie in Alaqua creek?


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Maybe I'll see you at Smokehouse tommarrow


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Buckwild.........have never caught a crappie in Alaqua but have had reports they are there. Have caught some fine bream fly fishing in summer, but not much on bass mainly because I don't fish bass very much, but then again have heard decent bass reports there. Yesterday saw a guy way up the creek bassing and he seemed to know what he was doing. Probably been there done that before. This was after we almost drowned from a heavy down-pour.........LOL

Headed down to SmokeHouse a little later today and fish the afternoon.
Friday might go out to explore Juniper Lake. It's nearby but have never really fished it seriously. It does have crappie along with bream, bass, and cats. Will see if we can locate some crappie.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

this may sound like a lie but my aunts new husband is rumored to have a 13lb. bass that came out of Alaque on his wall. Haven't seen it yet but i know the guy can fish...


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I do remember you slaying them this time last year Walt


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Anything is possible. Alaqua is a beautiful creek. The dock at the lower ramp is probably one of the best places in the county to fish from shore. If you can cast across the creek to the old pilings there are times when both bass and trout can be taken there, especially trout. 
At Copelands there are some photographs of huge gator trout out of Alaqua. I think one was over 6 pounds. Have heard of large trout, so large bass...maybe so.


----------

